# IF my tank was yours....#2



## RacerX (Aug 27, 2005)

Well i have a empty 55 gal tank now. (I gave my oscars to my neighbor with a 150 gal tank.)But I have no idea of what to stock it with. So Im asking you all for ideas.There is one fish I do want to add is a pair of Kuhli Loachs, But otheer than that Im looking for somthing cool maybe some bright colored fish you tell me what you would put in there so i can get a few ideas. :mrgreen:


----------



## cucci67 (Aug 3, 2005)

Well, you have endless options. You can go with larger fish (i.e. angels) or amny smaller fish (i.e. tetras, dwarf gouramis). Just let us know which you prefer and you'll be sure to get numerous replies.


----------



## AshleytheGreat (Jul 24, 2005)

I think angels would be awesome if your going for a community and some rainbow fish, and congo tetras. I have this pic on the bottom that I found. I liek it for some reason, even tho it looks really fake. (http://valentine.blogware.com/blog/FishTank) . OR you can go more agressive and get cichlids. Mbuna are pretty. Ummm, brichardi and calvus are cool too.








^^ i dont think those monos or scats should be in there tho...eeek.


----------



## Guest (Sep 18, 2005)

> ^^ i dont think those monos or scats should be in there tho...eeek.


i was gonna say that.

id go with cichlids, just because ive never done that before.


----------



## Lydia (Feb 6, 2005)

I would go with cichlids too. They are soo beautiful!


----------



## Damon (Jan 18, 2005)

I go planted with S.A. Dwarf cichlids and a school of rummynosed or pristella tetras.


----------



## IloveCichlids (Jul 11, 2005)

Cichlids, african IMO


----------



## goodie (Sep 2, 2005)

I'm all for the africans also, but please dont put Kuhli Loaches in with them! I would doubt if they would stand a chance. I would think the SA and CA cichlids would do the same damage unless they were the dwarfs(rams,ect).


----------



## fish_doc (Jan 31, 2005)

If your looking for color. I am with the rest of them here Cichlids are the way to go.


----------



## RacerX (Aug 27, 2005)

Is there Chilids that will be okay Kuhli Loaches?


----------



## fish_doc (Jan 31, 2005)

If you stick with small ones like Rams or kribs there should be no problems. But they dont have quite the colors of many other cichlids.


----------



## RacerX (Aug 27, 2005)

ahhh i guess ill get Kuhli Loaches when i start my next tank


----------



## fish_doc (Jan 31, 2005)

Trust me if your like the rest of us you will soon have a house full of tanks. LOL


----------



## goodie (Sep 2, 2005)

You can say that again!! :-D


----------



## fish_doc (Jan 31, 2005)

Trust me if your like the rest of us you will soon have a house full of tanks.

Sorry couldnt resist.


----------



## RacerX (Aug 27, 2005)

*ok*

Lol guys

Ok im lookin at the cichlids and i love these 2

Pseudotropheus saulosi http://www.cichlid-forum.com/profiles/species.php?id=1
Cynotilapia afra (Cobue) http://www.cichlid-forum.com/profiles/species.php?id=1371

But im still looking at having alot of diffrent kninds smaller fish.
Dang Im so torn on this.


----------



## fish_doc (Jan 31, 2005)

Two tanks are always better than one.


----------



## hogan7 (Sep 21, 2005)

If i had a empty 55g, id go 2 things either a Discus tank with a school of 6-8, or fishonly SW


----------



## Lydia (Feb 6, 2005)

I'm with fish_doc. You should get another tank...LOL


----------



## goodie (Sep 2, 2005)

See this is how it starts. One tank here, then maybe I could put another over there... :mrgreen: 

Nothing wrong with it either!


----------



## Fishboy93 (Jun 11, 2005)

1-malawi cichlid tank with some electric yellows
2-Some sort of apisto tank
3-A S. American tank with rams and some sort of tetras and khuli loaches if compatible


----------



## Lara (Sep 4, 2005)

LOL. Yeah, unless of course you have other financial responsibilities!!


----------

